# Current Country Watch List



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mom's singing along to


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Not on the playlist, but hey it's Merle


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This is on the playlist


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

To be Frank with you,I'm not sure the song was written for Ray


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Operator6 said:


>


I've hot linked that before. Poop kicking Poop

It's not on the watch list tonight though but..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This was on a few minnows before though


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=the+winner+bobby+bare&spfreload=10[/video]


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is a Merle Haggard favorite.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------

